# Buying games in Mexico



## EnigmaXtreme (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a friend living in Mexico and she is looking to buy games like Pikmin 3 and Rayman Legends at a more reasonable price, as you know buying directly in Mexico is in most cases very expensive. She doesn't have access to a credit or debit card, only PayPal


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jan 24, 2014)

If she lives in northern Mexico it'd probably be cheaper for her to cross the border into the US and go to a Walmart after doing a Site-to-Store order (Walmart's website does accept Paypal, I checked)


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 24, 2014)

There are Wal-Marts in Mexico...


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jan 24, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> There are Wal-Marts in Mexico...


 
But she'd be charge Mexican prices


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jan 24, 2014)

She lives in Monterrery, which is a good 4-6 hours from San Antonio. Also keep in mind you have to declare at customs things like games....


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 24, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> But she'd be charge Mexican prices


 
Right  duh... um, finding something cheaper than 60 USD would be better. How can you expect to get a lower price just from wanting to pay 60 dollars vs. 60 pesos? This whole thread is weird and it's making me sound weird.


----------



## Ergo (Jan 24, 2014)

Buy WiiU point cards online and DL the games.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 24, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Right  duh... um, finding something cheaper than 60 USD would be better. How can you expect to get a lower price just from wanting to pay 60 dollars vs. 60 pesos? This whole thread is weird and it's making me sound weird.


 
I can't fathom how your brain works sometimes.
Games cost more in Mexico than they would in places like the US. Is that a difficult concept?
When I went to Finland, I was seeing new games costing something like 70 euros, which is absurd and if I lived there i'd probably want to find a cheaper alternative. I assume Mexico has prices like that, much higher than the gaming standard.



Ergo said:


> Buy WiiU point cards online and DL the games.


 
I was gonna agree with this, but I assume she'd be charged Mexican prices unless she was able to change her WiiU's region, which at least on the 3DS isn't possible...not sure about the WiiU but i'm assuming Nintendo would do the same thing.


----------



## Ergo (Jan 24, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> I was gonna agree with this, but I assume she'd be charged Mexican prices unless she was able to change her WiiU's region, which at least on the 3DS isn't possible...not sure about the WiiU but i'm assuming Nintendo would do the same thing.


 

I have a number of friends in Mexico, and they use the PSN and Wii shops all the time (they buy the points cards, too) and they are much cheaper than buying games locally since the prices mirror the US store(s), but maybe that's different for U/3DS.


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 24, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> I can't fathom how your brain works sometimes.
> Games cost more in Mexico than they would in places like the US. Is that a difficult concept?


 
Whenever I see something in a foreign currency, I convert it to our dollar standard for a comparison. 70 euros equates to about 80 dollars. So, Europeans buying our games would be saving money. And the exchange rate for Mexican pesos is 10 to 1. So, a game would be cheap according to our standards if it cost 400 pesos, which in Mexico is still an awful lot of money. It would be in everyone's interest to just charge 60 everywhere, despite the different currencies and their exchange rates. The people who determine how much to sell these games for should take into account that not everyone uses the American dollar standard for purchasing products (games). Hope this clears some stuff up.


----------



## nando (Jan 24, 2014)

EnigmaXtreme said:


> She lives in Monterrery, which is a good 4-6 hours from San Antonio. Also keep in mind you have to declare at customs things like games....


 


not if they are opened.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Jan 24, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Whenever I see something in a foreign currency, I convert it to our dollar standard for a comparison. 70 euros equates to about 80 dollars. So, Europeans buying our games would be saving money. And the exchange rate for Mexican pesos is 10 to 1. So, a game would be cheap according to our standards if it cost 400 pesos, which in Mexico is still an awful lot of money. It would be in everyone's interest to just charge 60 everywhere, despite the different currencies and their exchange rates. The people who determine how much to sell these games for should take into account that not everyone uses the American dollar standard for purchasing products (games). Hope this clears some stuff up.


You're too bad brother, the value of the dollar here is $13.50 MMX, and that's not all, games costs are about $ 1,000.00 MMX (almost every one), which would come to be $ 75 USD, not just the dollar is expensive here, but also the companies that import the games, they really exceeded prices.
And yeah, if the games are opened, she can pass without any extra taxes, but you won't travel 4-6 hours to buy a pair of games.
Now, in the Mexican eShop, the games costs are equal than in the stores, but I know that she can enter into the USA eShop by changing Language and Region in the System Settings, then buy games at the price of USA, for what I know, Game Planet is selling now these Card Points at their normal price, $200, $500, etc. maybe that could be her solution.
I could tell her some stores who sell phisic games at USA prices, but they are in the center of México, and with the shipment could be the same thing.
Good luck with that ;D I hope she can get their games 
And sorry for my spelling horrors


----------

